

All integers contain the number 3 - tnigtbtnight
http://todaystopthing.com/?p=253

======
dalke
Also, almost all integers contain the digit sequence "123456789" or any other
finite sequence of digits.

------
tnigtbtnight
Sorry, I labeled that wrong. Still, pretty awesome.

------
ajuc
Almost all.

